# Minolta 7000 shutter won't go off



## orbita (May 5, 2017)

Hi!

I tried to google it but I couldn't find exactly what I'm looking for (or maybe I just don't know what I'm looking for!) and maybe someone here could help. 

I have a Minolta 7000 which as been with me and working great for 2 years. This week I was taking a photo (about the 4th in the film roll), the shutter closed, didn't open and the screen went off. I don't know what I did to it. But then the next day when I picked it up again the shutter was open, it would focus, screen was working and the aperture and speed would come up when pressing the button. I did press the button to test and again it's like the power went off. 

Now I've read it could be battery or capacitor. What do you think and what do I do?

If it looks like I don't understand much about film cameras, it's because I don't so anything you could tell me about my Minolta I would be so grateful! 

Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2017)

Might be a battery issue.. Have you tried a battery replacement?


----------



## orbita (May 5, 2017)

I did, nothing changed. I will later today buy the flat ones to change the one further inside. I'm praying that will work.


----------



## cgw (May 5, 2017)

Try this but if the patient is still unresponsive, get another(maybe newer)Minolta AF body:


----------



## BlackSheep (May 6, 2017)

My Minolta 7000i was always fussy about cold temperatures, it would shut itself down on occasion if it didn't like the weather. But it would always recover, usually after a few hours if I brought it indoors and left it be. And it worked great for years other than that.

Hope you were able to replace the battery and that did the trick!


----------

